# The Ultimate breeding tank.



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a long-term goal: to create the ultimate breeding tank. I already have the basic plans drawn out. I will post pictures of the plan here later, since I'm in school right now and can't take any pictures. Also, my sketch book is at home.


----------

